# Options for lighting an enclosure for an albino snake?



## Najaboa (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I recently moved house and my room is much dark compared to my previous room. I know keepers have created their own lighting in their vivariums, however, I am unsure what my options are as I own a snow corn and I am worried about if excess lighting will cause issues.

Does anyone have any recommendations on what I can do, or if extra lights will cause any issues?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Our snow corn had exactly the same set up as the others. I use uva/uvb mercury vapour bulbs of 75w or more in a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium. It provides light and heat for 12 - 14hrs a day and is off over night. I've never provided corns heat at night, it's not needed in most centrally heated homes.


----------



## Najaboa (8 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> Our snow corn had exactly the same set up as the others. I use uva/uvb mercury vapour bulbs of 75w or more in a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium. It provides light and heat for 12 - 14hrs a day and is off over night. I've never provided corns heat at night, it's not needed in most centrally heated homes.


Both my snakes have a heat mat, so I am not in need of a heat bulb. What it be fine to use a UVB or just general LEDs for an albino animal.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

You can use either, them being albino is not an issue.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Najaboa said:


> Both my snakes have a heat mat, so I am not in need of a heat bulb. What it be fine to use a UVB or just general LEDs for an albino animal.


I prefer to use uva/uvb to simulate them basking in sunshine and feel it's better for their general health, especially skeletal. As you have a heat source, I'd recommend a compact fluorescent uva/uvb bulb OR scrap the heat mat and use a mercury vapour one as described in my previous comment 🙂


----------

